# Has anyone purchased this poster set? Is is Apis Mellifera?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

From what I can tell, it looks like Apis M. to me, and looks like an interesting piece of artwork to be getting. Nice find.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually I'm going to pause a bit on this. That "photo" I posted appears to be photoshopped. If I add up the horizontal dimensions of the 5 panels I get 44", and if I add an inch of empty space in between the whole installation should be 48" wide.

That "photo" makes it look nearly twice that size.

I'd love it at 8' wide; at 4' wide it might look a little puny.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think that's Apis m. bee.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote - Size: 10x16inchx2Panel,8x20inchx2Panel,8x24inchx1Panel


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Brad Bee said:


> I don't think that's Apis m. bee.


What about that bug looks non Melliferous to you? I don't know enough to agree or disagree!


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> Quote - Size: 10x16inchx2Panel,8x20inchx2Panel,8x24inchx1Panel


Yeah, that's what I added up (along with 1" empty space between panels) to come up with a 48" total installed width.

I'd love to find something like this in a larger size.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Right or wrong the concept is pretty cool. I really like the multi panel multi size panel concept. Might be something worth trying. Need to get that just right picture.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

photobiker said:


> Right or wrong the concept is pretty cool. I really like the multi panel multi size panel concept. Might be something worth trying. Need to get that just right picture.


My thoughts exactly. There are lots of canvas printing services out there, too. 

I love this giant photo from the USGS, but it's a drone.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

> My thoughts exactly. There are lots of canvas printing services out there, too.


Let's get out the extension tubes and got to work.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

photobiker said:


> Let's get out the extension tubes and got to work.


It's more than just an extension tube. From the flickr notes:



> Apis mellifera male plundered from Dennis vanEngelsdorp's Lab. Washed and blown dried, buff. Photo by Sue Boo, interlab spy.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~{{{{{{0}}}}}}~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


There's some serious photo stacking going on.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

I found a photo that I really like, and I can get 5 large panels printed for about $500 from Bay Photo, plus a $29 download fee to the photo owner. It would look this this, over my bed:










Or I could print it smaller for less money. But it looks really good if it's large!


----------

